# BMW M6 Wheels on MkIV Jetta/GTI



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

I want these or something close. I've been searching, found nothing here and not much elsewhere. Anyone have these or similar replicas on an Mk IV?
These are 19s. I've seen a few replicas in 18s, I'd rather do that, but they are out of stock. I've got stock 5x100 38mm offset now. Will a simple spacer make this work? One of the reps I saw that's out of stock was something like 18sx8.5 so they should fit, just the bolt issue. 
Any ideas on how I can make this happen?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You would need an adapter, the BMW's use a 5x120 bolt pattern. Let us know the specs of the BMW wheels you're trying to put on and we can suggest adapter sizing.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VMRWheels* »_You would need an adapter, the BMW's use a 5x120 bolt pattern. Let us know the specs of the BMW wheels you're trying to put on and we can suggest adapter sizing.

BMWs often have an extremely low offset. Keep that in mind before buying adapters. I redrilled my BMW BBSs to work on my MK4.


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (4229GL)*

Thanks for the fast responses. Here's the site that looks like may have them...
http://www.modbargains.com/_e/...y.htm
The ones I want are 18x8s. It is 5x120 bolt pattern. Site lists ET 38 as an offset option, is this same as 38mm offset on mine?
I called modbargains.com and guy there said I'd need an adapter that goes from 72.6 hub size to 57.1 and from 120 to 100 (I have stock Avus wheels 5x100 38mm offset). I'm not familiar with the hub size dimensions part of it. 
Where can I can get quality wheel adapters that will fit this? Any suggestions or places to avoid? Any real down side to using adapters?
The guy on the phone said he's never seen these on MkIV, any photo shop masters wanna take a stab at it? The link above has pics of the wheels. I think it would look nice.

_Modified by Redline18T at 6:52 PM 1-8-2010_


_Modified by Redline18T at 7:07 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Redline18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redline18T* »_Thanks for the fast responses. Here's the site that looks like may have them...
http://www.modbargains.com/_e/...y.htm
The ones I want are 18x8s. It is 5x120 bolt pattern. Site lists ET 38 as an offset option, is this same as 38mm offset on mine?
I called modbargains.com and guy there said I'd need an adapter that goes from 72.6 hub size to 57.1 and from 120 to 100 (I have stock Avus wheels 5x100 38mm offset). I'm not familiar with the hub size dimensions part of it. 
Where can I can get quality wheel adapters that will fit this? Any suggestions or places to avoid? Any real down side to using adapters?
The guy on the phone said he's never seen these on MkIV, any photo shop masters wanna take a stab at it? The link above has pics of the wheels. I think it would look nice.

_Modified by Redline18T at 6:52 PM 1-8-2010_

_Modified by Redline18T at 7:07 PM 1-8-2010_

ET38 w/ adapters would work although it would drop the ET to minus whatever the thickness of the adapter is. You may have a bit of poke.
In my opinion that style wheel would really dwarf the brakes, but it could work with nicely stretched rubber.


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (4229GL)*

Still need adapter help. The new wheels I want to get have these specs: 5x120 bolt pattern, 35mm offset, hub 72.6
Wheels I have now: 5x100 bolt pattern, 38mm offet, hub 57.1
Where can I get adapters to make this fit? Do they even make something like that?


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Redline18T)*

So even with the higher offset of 35mm, you'll still need to run adapters to convert to 5X120 (the smallest you'll be able to find being 20mm for safety's sake) which brings the offset to 15mm. 15mm is still very doable on such a wide wheel however if you like the look of stretched rubber because there isnt much you can do about the poke you'll have. You can have custom adapters made if you do a simple google search for custom adapters that will compensate for different centerbores, but it costs a lot more money than the standard flat-faced adapter. BMW and VW generally don't mix well which is why in my case I had to redrill my wheels, and it still looks like they're spaced out.


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (4229GL)*

Thanks for taking the time to repsond. So basically it's going to stick out of the fender no matter what. You think it's enough to look bad? I don't like the stretched rubber look, but I guess I'd have to see how far it pokes out.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Redline18T)*

how low are you?
that will make the difference on the front.
the rears will be fine 8" et ~15


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*

Sitting at normal stock height. I'm also looking to do something with the suspension, but I don't want to drop lower than 1 inch if I do.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This could work. 8.0et38 with a 15-20mm adapter would bring out the face of the wheel to the fender. 
For comparison, 8.5 et25 is very flush with the front fender, 8.5et20 for the rears. At this point you may need to do some fender rolling. 
Here's a offset calculator you can use to compare fitments: http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

What if I can only get those in ET35s? I guess I'm not understanding why it's so touchy about maybe needing the fender rolling. And how does that change with the offset etc.?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Redline18T)*

The lower the offset, the more toward the outside the wheel sits.
Depending on tires, this can rub, and make fender rolling needed.

Since you aren't low, fender rolling will be less of an issue, but will also make your car look a little strange (IMO)


----------



## Redline18T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks. I may end going only about an inch lower, but would be after I get new wheels and tires.
Would a smaller wheel width take care of the issue? I'm also considering the VW Goal wheels they're 5x112, 47mm offset, 7.5 inches wide. They come in 17s and 18s.
Found this one of some goals on a mk4 golf. Asking how his setup is.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/a...60859
Sweet, he said the silver goals fit mk4. Might just go with those and make life easier. Damn you M6 wheels, damn your glorious lines!



_Modified by Redline18T at 9:03 PM 1-13-2010_


----------

